# BP: Okay?  Now what?



## Big Fitz (Jun 1, 2010)

I listen to the news and keep thinking the econazis are just dogs chasing cars.  They wanna catch one, but once they do, they've no idea what to do with it.

So, civil and criminal investigations have begun against BP.  What do you hope to achieve?  Put them out of business? Lock up the board of directors?  Round up all the investors and send them all to a prison or something for daring to invest in an inherently evil company?

What do you think the consequences of your actions are going to be if you shut BP down?  How is that good for you, your family, your locality, your state, your nation, the whole world?  BP is a leading producer of petroleum and in that helps keep modern society moving.  If they did not contribute their part, what good will come of it?  

Do you foresee any problems with your 'solution' to BP?  Any unintended consequences perchance?  What will happen when production drops?

What then dawg?  What will you do when you catch one-a-them cars?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 1, 2010)

Apparently the crickets have more to say than the dogs.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 1, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Apparently the crickets have more to say than the dogs.



This is Obama's concept of leadership.  He thinks that beating up on them, maybe destroying BP as an operating company is what leadership is all about.  Their own people failed at regulating BP and this is just a cover-up of that failure.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 1, 2010)

consequences of destroying BP ?  How dare you think this one through ?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 1, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the crickets have more to say than the dogs.
> ...


yep.  It's the progressive playbook chapter 5:  Distracting by beating down capitalism.

Make people feel better who don't like their lot in life because they are gonna "Get Them!" for the poor and downtrodden.  They ignore the fact that this act often will leave the poor in a worse position than when they started, but dammit, they're seeing someone get taken down a peg... now why's my food cost more?  Stoopid greedy ag corps!  Get them next!

In a world filled with blind men, the one eyed man is king.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 1, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the crickets have more to say than the dogs.
> ...


yep.  It's the progressive playbook chapter 5:  Distracting by beating down capitalism.

Make people feel better who don't like their lot in life because they are gonna "Get Them!" for the poor and downtrodden.  They ignore the fact that this act often will leave the poor in a worse position than when they started, but dammit, they're seeing someone get taken down a peg... now why's my food cost more?  Stoopid greedy ag corps!  Get them next!

In a world filled with blind men, the one eyed man is king.


----------



## Samson (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a great thread: Unfortunately, the issue doesn't offer a catfight, or waving a bloody shirt, and there are few empty platitudes that can be conjured up as "solutions" by an Administration that is unqualified to do much else.

Anyway, I see 7 or 8 questions in the OP; I'll look into my crystal ball:

1. Bureaucrats will grow government (DOI, EPA, DOE) to make it more effective
2. The production of shale oils, sand oils, and the Bakken Formation will become much more attractive.
3. In about 10 years, everyone will have forgotten about the Transocean Rig Disaster
4. Americans will pay more for refined oil products
5. As oil prices rise, drilling in the gulf will recommence


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 2, 2010)

OK. We have a catastrophe that dwarfs anything that has happened to this nation before. The company that created this catastrophe has already been shown, through their own documents to have been incredibly negligent in their drilling operation. So we say, "Too bad, accidents happen?"

Like hell. Yes, if that is what it takes to wake up these criminals, put the execs involved in hard time, and seize the totallity of the assets of the American arm of BP. We are going to pay out far more than that to alleviate the damage that has been done, and is still to occur. Then put a tax on all oil, say start at $5 a barrel, until the damage is payed for.

Of course the idea that corperations should be held accountable is an anthema to any good Conservative. Kind of like paying taxes, that is only for little people.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> OK. We have a catastrophe that dwarfs anything that has happened to this nation before. The company that created this catastrophe has already been shown, through their own documents to have been incredibly negligent in their drilling operation. So we say, "Too bad, accidents happen?"
> 
> Like hell. Yes, if that is what it takes to wake up these criminals, put the execs involved in hard time, and seize the totallity of the assets of the American arm of BP. We are going to pay out far more than that to alleviate the damage that has been done, and is still to occur. Then put a tax on all oil, say start at $5 a barrel, until the damage is payed for.
> 
> Of course the idea that corperations should be held accountable is an anthema to any good Conservative. Kind of like paying taxes, that is only for little people.



You make it sound like BP wanted this to happen.

 The Obama administration hands BP awards a while back and now he's desperate to hand them all the blame, while boldly accepting the blame.... 

Damn..

All Obama needs is clown make-up and a costume to complete this juggling act...


----------



## Ravi (Jun 2, 2010)

BP is destroying itself along with the Gulf.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 2, 2010)

BP has done this to themselves and to the gulf and gulf states.

they need to make certain their money is used to clean up their mess, that's the bottom line with me....I don't care if the Bush admin MMS workers were bought off or not by BP, because BP should also be at fault for offering the incentives or bribes to those workers to look the other way....or those congressmen to loosen gvt regulation.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2010)

If Holder and Co are going to go after those responsible, does that also include the government?  Seems to me blame lies with both BP and uncle.



> Regulators overseeing oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico reportedly allowed oil company officials to fill in their own inspection reports. According to the internal probe being released this week, oil officials sketched out their answers in pencil and turned them over to federal oversight officials, who then traced their answers in pen.
> 
> And as if that wasn't enough, a Louisiana inspector from the Minerals Management Service purportedly admitted to investigators that he'd used crystal methamphetamine, and may have been high on the illegal stimulant during a drilling inspection.
> 
> ...



Oil inspectors let companies fill in own audits, while one admitted getting high on meth, report says | Raw Story



> The federal agency responsible for ensuring that an oil rig in the Gulf of Mexico was operating safely before it exploded last month fell well short of its own policy that inspections be done at least once per month, an Associated Press investigation shows.
> 
> Since January 2005, the federal Minerals Management Service conducted at least 16 fewer inspections aboard the Deepwater Horizon than it should have under the policy, a dramatic fall from the frequency of prior years, according to the agency's records.
> 
> ...



AP IMPACT: Fed'l Inspections on Rig Not as Claimed - ABC News


----------



## editec (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> I listen to the news and keep thinking the econazis are just dogs chasing cars. They wanna catch one, but once they do, they've no idea what to do with it.
> 
> So, civil and criminal investigations have begun against BP. What do you hope to achieve? Put them out of business? Lock up the board of directors? Round up all the investors and send them all to a prison or something for daring to invest in an inherently evil company?
> 
> ...


 
I'm much more interested in seeing to it that BP pays for damages than some criminal charges are made.

I doubt anybody did anything illegal, to be honest.

STupid to the extreme? Yes! Criminal? probably not.

And if the damages are correctly assessed, what we will discover is that the total worth of BP doesn't even begin to match the cost of the damages they have caused.

In a truly just world, BP would be put down by way of civil suits for damages.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 2, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> If Holder and Co are going to go after those responsible, does that also include the government?  Seems to me blame lies with both BP and uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Separate cases....

the MMS employees should be brought up on bribery charges, with BP or whoever it was, as the briber.

BP and their partners, CAUSED this mess, and they should PAY for this mess....I could care less if criminal charges are brought up against them, unless of course, they also did break the law...then of course, I would EXPECT charges against them, for what THEY did wrong/criminal.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > If Holder and Co are going to go after those responsible, does that also include the government?  Seems to me blame lies with both BP and uncle.
> ...



Not disagreeing with you Care, just pointing out that, imo, both BP and MMS (gov) are at fault. . . . . BP more so.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Not disagreeing with you Care, just pointing out that, imo, both BP and MMS (gov) are at fault. . . . . BP more so.



Naive.

BP will be glad to accept the blame, and pay for the cleanup. They will raise prices to pay. 

The rest of the industry will happily follow BP's prices increases.

DOI and MMS and the Administration will claim that if they'd been better funded, they could have prevented the disaster. They will demand larger budgets.

Americans will pay more for energy and for ineffective government.


But Care4all will blissfully continue to pay higher taxes, confident that BP has been "punished" and DOI is "better managed."


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Not disagreeing with you Care, just pointing out that, imo, both BP and MMS (gov) are at fault. . . . . BP more so.
> ...



Do you not think BP should be held accountable?  According to the congressional memo there were several warning signs that things were amiss, yet BP continued anyway.   



> Oil giant BP PLC told congressional investigators that a decision to continue work on an oil well in the Gulf of Mexico after a test warned that something was wrong may have been a "fundamental mistake," according to a memo released by two lawmakers Tuesday.
> 
> The document describes a wide array of mistakes in the fateful final hours aboard the Deepwater Horizonbut the main revelation is that BP now says there was a clear warning sign of a "very large abnormality" in the well, but work proceeded anyway.
> 
> The rig exploded about two hours later.



BP Cites Crucial 'Mistake' - WSJ.com


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Sure, they'll be "held accountable."

So what?

My guess is that between themselves and the administration, they'll figure out a way to appear to accept more blame in exchange for guilty regulators (Dept of Interior) agreeing to the necessity to raise prices for BP's products and services to pay for the cleanup (Dept of Justice, Commerce, etc).


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> OK. We have a catastrophe that dwarfs anything that has happened to this nation before. The company that created this catastrophe has already been shown, through their own documents to have been incredibly negligent in their drilling operation. So we say, "Too bad, accidents happen?"
> 
> Like hell. Yes, if that is what it takes to wake up these criminals, put the execs involved in hard time, and seize the totallity of the assets of the American arm of BP. We are going to pay out far more than that to alleviate the damage that has been done, and is still to occur. Then put a tax on all oil, say start at $5 a barrel, until the damage is payed for.
> 
> Of course the idea that corperations should be held accountable is an anthema to any good Conservative. Kind of like paying taxes, that is only for little people.


Oh good.  Thanks for giving me an answer of what you want to do when you catch that car:  destroy BP, and everyone associated with it.

NOW what?  You will effectively destroy a large part of the gulf economy causing localized waves of major unemployment, worldwide oil production will decrease spiking prices and making everything that uses oil more expensive.  

Who does this help?  
Can you prove malice, or actual desire to cause such a disaster?  
Is this really criminal or just a collossal fuckup?  
Are you willing to imprison government workers as well in your angry mob justice you seem to desire?
Assuming you get your way, how does this make your life, or anyone else's life better?

You are such a reactionary, you don't think beyond the instant stimulus of envy and hate.  They have more than me?  Kill it!  They did something I don't like?  Torture them!  I think what they're doing is evil?  Imprison them and take away everything they have for... for... who?

Think beyond the first step of anger and revenge.  Look at the consequences of your actions.  That is the point of this thread.  

What next?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2010)

Owe Bama has czars for everything else, so where is his Oil Czar and what does he have to say about this shit sandwich?  Is he standing in line like the rest of the Owe Bama elite with a big stick to beat on BP?  This leak needs to get stopped.  There will be plenty of time afterwards to point the blame at whoever.  In the meantime, Owe Bama can flex his muscles, rant and rave, and do all the other photo op things to make people think the government can actually do something about stopping this leak.  Sad to say, but this is one thing the government can't do shit about except beat their gums.  I suspect that BP is doing all it can to stop this oil leak and make the bad press go away.  It isn't an easy problem to solve and boycotts, protesting BP, yelling and screaming about how bad we are screwing up the environment, and all the other chin music things won't do a thing to solve this problem.  It's a bad situation that we need to come together to solve and not simply point fingers and lay down the blame.  That isn't going to solve a thing.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

BWAHAHA......

Obama is going to "punish" ALL "BIG OIL" by withdrawing all subsidies.



Gee, I wonder how ExxonMobil, Shell, BP, et al could possibly survive without government help???


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> BWAHAHA......
> 
> Obama is going to "punish" ALL "BIG OIL" by withdrawing all subsidies.
> 
> ...


Should do that anyway.  As well as all corporate subsidies (particularly green energy subsidies) and get back to tariffs if we're going to help our companies compete against unfair foreign advantage.  Make the other governments pay the freight instead.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHA......
> ...



Don't you wonder WHY the subsidies are given in the first place?

HMMMMmmmm????

*Could they be the "carrots" that the feds use to encourage alternative energy development!!!!!*

Yeah, brilliant idea.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Normally I follow you Samson... but I'm not quite getting it today.  I r teh slowz.

I know all forms of green energy are currently unsustainable without severe govt. payola.  Just like all public mass transit.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...




Question: Which companies are in the best position to develope alternative energy sources?

Answer: ENERGY PRODUCING COMPANIES

Question: But, why should they?

Answer: GOVERNMENT SUBSIDIES

Question: You mean ConocoPhillips has plans to build a large Campus in Lewisville, CO that will be focused on developing sources of non-fossil fuel based energy?

Answer: Yes

Question: Will they be interested in this endeavor without receiving US Govt Subsidies?

Answer: Probably not


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Ahhh... gotcha.  See I'm more of a 'let the market decide' in this type of project.  Pull the subsidies, and if there is a shown benefit of going to a new type of energy that is bigger,better,faster,stronger then the market will take care of it just like has been the case throughout all of history.

But that's me.  I don't like subsidies to corporations for almost any/every reason.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I agree.....usually.

However, to convert the USA to a non-fossil based world, we need to begin LARGE, LONG RANGE projects......much like the Manhatten Project.

Large Energy Companies employ the brains, and can pay them for pursuing thousands of,  15-20 year projects, only one or two of which may work, if they are given an incentive.

Essentially, Obama's threat to pull "Big Oil" subsidies shoots his goal of developing alternative energy sources in the foot, and demonstrates how sadly naive his administration is.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Okay, I see your point in that regard.  But the market would force the same thing, only when we would start running out of oil.  But that day is a few centuries off.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



If I'm wrong, then no sweat, we'll be ready in a century or three.

If YOU're wrong, we'll be shooting each other over firewood.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Well, look at what's happened in the past when we've switched energy sources.  From whale Oil to Kerosene.  It only got rocky when the government tried to interfere to protect old industries or create false market strictures.  

Same went for railroads switching to from wood to coal to oil.  Each had their start up costs but all happened because the price rose with scarcity, but happened far enough off in the future that the alternative was found long before it was a danger.  Heck, only when there was a threatened coal strike with winter coming in 1901 was there a real threat to people's lives.  And in that case I fully agree with how TR handled it.

But then again, I do not believe in Peak Oil one bit, and see 90% of our difficulties in extracting oil right now as socio-political, not scientific or due to scarcity.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Comparing the switch from Whale Oil to Kerosene with the 180 million BPD Oil the 300 million in the USA currently consumes to another energy source is, I'm sorry to say, quite absurd.

I don't believe in "Peak Oil" either. But I also don't believe we'll suddenly find some natural resource laying around that we can simply strike a match to and burn. Hoping that this will magically occur as a result of the free market is an invitation to disaster.

If you were correct, then the free market would have refined U 235.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Yeah, I can see why you're saying that.  And our energy consumption back then was far less than today.  But I do think the change will scale accordingly.  That said, we knew about Oil for a generation or so before Jay Rockafeller figured out a way to use distillates like Kerosene and market it in a way that dropped the energy costs over 90% as compared to whale oil and create the monster known as Standard Oil.

Now that begs an interesting question.  Why don't we have refined U-235?  I really don't know.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



We didn't know we would need it.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Samson (Jun 3, 2010)

Anadarko May Shift Spending Elsewhere on U.S. Rig Ban (Update3) 
Share Business ExchangeTwitterFacebook| Email | Print | A A A 
By Edward Klump



> June 3 (Bloomberg) -- Anadarko Petroleum Corp., the Texas oil company that owns a stake in BP Plcs leaking Gulf of Mexico well, said it may shift spending on capital projects to other regions after the U.S. extended a ban on deep-water drilling.
> 
> Capital spending this year will still total between $5.3 billion and $5.6 billion, as forecast before the April 20 rig explosion that triggered the oil spill, Anadarko said today in a statement. The company said it will consider reallocating money that would have been spent in the Gulf this year to other projects around the world, _*including U.S. onshore developments. *_



Good to hear the Bakkan N. Dakota Fields may be developed, but too bad the ban means $$$ investments overseas instead of Louisianna. Bad economic news in a bad economy for the gulf coast. I wonder how many other ways the Obama Administration will shoot itself in the foot?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 3, 2010)

And if you listen to the politicians in Louisiana, they get the double whammy of losing rigs that are currently in productions thanks to P-BO's stupid moves on drilling, they lost their seafood industry AND tourist industry.

So let's just make it all the harder for people there to make money and make sure oil companies never come back.

This is why many think P-BO is deliberately destroying this nation.  He keeps shooting us in the feet.  After a while, it's gotten to feel like he's TRYING to shoot at our feet.


----------



## Samson (Jun 3, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> And if you listen to the politicians in Louisiana, they get the double whammy of losing rigs that are currently in productions thanks to P-BO's stupid moves on drilling, they lost their seafood industry AND tourist industry.
> 
> So let's just make it all the harder for people there to make money and make sure oil companies never come back.
> 
> This is why many think P-BO is deliberately destroying this nation.  He keeps shooting us in the feet.  After a while, it's gotten to feel like he's TRYING to shoot at our feet.



Spot On.

He and his mismanaged administration have destroyed the Southern LA.

Amazing.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 4, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> I listen to the news and keep thinking the econazis are just dogs chasing cars.  They wanna catch one, but once they do, they've no idea what to do with it.
> 
> So, civil and criminal investigations have begun against BP.  What do you hope to achieve?  Put them out of business? Lock up the board of directors?  Round up all the investors and send them all to a prison or something for daring to invest in an inherently evil company?
> 
> ...



are you saying that if someone donates a million dollars to charity a year and employs a bunch of people they should never be charged with murder, even if they murdered someone, because of the good they did, or they should never be charged with any criminal acts that they DID or even be investigated for them, because they did a lot of good?

That sure sounds like what your gripe is about and if it is, then i totally disagree with you.

***NOTE

your thread starter post is the only one i have read, so far.....plus a few others, but not the whole thread


----------



## Samson (Jun 4, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to the news and keep thinking the econazis are just dogs chasing cars.  They wanna catch one, but once they do, they've no idea what to do with it.
> ...



No, he's saying that if you bought a Loeffler Randall Cale Boot in Black, and it fell apart and oozed tar all over your white carpet after you wore it, and there was a Federal Bureau of Shoe Inspectors, you might assign some blame to the Feds.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 4, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to the news and keep thinking the econazis are just dogs chasing cars.  They wanna catch one, but once they do, they've no idea what to do with it.
> ...


To prove murder, you have to prove they intended to kill.  At best you can probably get is manslaughter.  Most likely you'll get a civil judgment of accidental death.

Second, trying to tar, feather, plop on a rail and drag off to the gallows for a brief recital of the "Stonegate Jig" is going to do the world no favors in the short term, and probably long term in an essential industry for the operation of the entire world.

My mother used to call it 'cutting off one's nose to spite their face'.  That's what these screams for death, dismemberment and destruction for BP remind me of.  People demanding the doing of stupid things that only hurt themselves in the end for the short term schadenfreude enjoyment of seeing others suffer more first.


----------



## The T (Jun 4, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the crickets have more to say than the dogs.
> ...


 -And all the while [as they demonize them] have their hands out for _campaign cash-_


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 4, 2010)

The T said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


In zee olde country, we call zees "Extortion".

Give us money and we will prosecute you.
NO!
Give us money OR we'll prosecute you?
NO!
Give us money and we WON'T prosecute you?
Ummm okay?
HAH!  We lie!  We take your cash tax you AND prosecute you!


----------



## The T (Jun 4, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...


 
Bingo. It's ALL about power of the Imperial FED..._period._


----------



## Care4all (Jun 4, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




bp did not do this, the company they hired did....so far, bp has said the ''buck stops here'' but be certain bp will sue the company they hired for some of the cost of the damages....

the mms was bribed or received tit for tat from the oil industry, and became too cozy with them....this WAS THE GOAL of the oil companies that sent ''people out'' to do this....

they offered the bribes, drugs, sex so that they could get mms to ''look the other way''....they are the bribers, mms was the bribed...both criminal, imho.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> BWAHAHA......
> 
> Obama is going to "punish" ALL "BIG OIL" by withdrawing all subsidies.
> 
> ...



Well, I think we will see how well they survive in that manner. 

And we can damned well tax the oil now to start us down the road to energy independence, and independence from the robber barons.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 4, 2010)

The T said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Sure, you dumb shit. All about power. That is how we damned near ended up in the Second Great Republican Depression. And now, thanks to the criminal incompetance of another corperation, we have the greatest ecological catastrophe this nation has ever suffered happening as we post. 

But for you, it is all about your stupid hatred of the government. And the leaders of that government that were elected by the people of this nation.

The fault of our government is that we have not kept the greedy that were in positions to great harm on a tight rein.


----------



## elvis (Jun 4, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


are you ever going to explain when clinton became a republican, Monica?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 4, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Murder is not the charge. Negligent Homocide. And easily provable by their own records.

Holding all involved, at BP and the MMS, accountable has to be done. If the total bill, which is likely, exceeds the value of BP's assets in the US, then those assets should be seized in order to pay as much as possible.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Oh, go out and find yourself a TV holy roller preacher, Rent-a-Boy.


----------



## elvis (Jun 4, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I guess not.  This "rent-a-boy agency you keep talking about...

Is that how you and chris hooked up?


----------



## American Horse (Jun 5, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


It always starts very subtly at first in very small ways, (local game tickets for instance) and then procedes more and more to greater influence.

Since regulation of this type industry is necessary, how do we "keep our boot on the necks" of the regulators so as to not be bribed by sex and drugs when they are eventually offered, which they are and always will be, by the regulated?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 5, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



well, i actually think the administration's idea of SPLITTING it, is good and should help...  those that are responsible for inspecting/regulating them, are not the same people giving them leases....

i was in a position where vendors tried to ''bribe'' me all the time....with dinners/drinks/ gifts at Christmas/flowers for birthdays etc...all to try to get me to buy their product....yet not once, could i be bribed....character has a lot to do with it....there are unbribeable people out there.


----------



## The T (Jun 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


 
And THIS has to do with the topic...HOW exactly?


----------



## The T (Jun 5, 2010)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


 
Nailed.


----------



## The T (Jun 5, 2010)

Care4all said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
HOW does that work when it IS the same *Entity...for the SAME purpose?*

It doesn't WORK in your synopsis. The AIM is the same.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 5, 2010)

Care4all said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Do you think that an employee's spending working hours viewing pornography on company computers (or even shopping online, or spending time on forum boards) exhibits a willingness to break rules, and a tendency to break down restrictions, among them those they themselves are expected to enforce?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:
			
		

> Sure, you dumb shit. All about power.



Moron.  Your environazi posts have been proving that's the case for months now.



> And now, thanks to the criminal incompetance of another corperation, we have the greatest ecological catastrophe this nation has ever suffered happening as we post.



You don't even understand what a criminal act is do you?  You behave as if this is a terrorist act.  It is not.  It is an ACCIDENT.  A horrible, terrible ACCIDENT!!!!  Once we finish a thorough investigation can we know if there were criminal acts taking place to cause this disaster, but from every bit I've heard it's sounded like a series of fuckups from BP to the Rig to the Gubmint Regulators (NO!  Not them!  They can't be at fault ever!)

BP will be held accountable.  But your freakish desire to drag their board of directors into the streets and have them shot and then composted for the sake of ecofascism is INSANE.  If you want to start doing this, we should start dragging the board of directors of PETA into the street and have them beaten to death like baby seals every time they help enable another 'rescue' of animals.  Or ELF if they burn another car dealership.



> The fault of our government is that we have not kept the greedy that were in positions to great harm on a tight rein.



You are an utter economic moron, you inbred commie shithead.  The purpose of government is NOT TO DECIDE WHO GETS WHAT!!!!!!  You want that, move to Venezuela, should be a tropical paradise now.  Move to Cuba.  THERE is where government decides everything you get and makes everyone share the misery mostly equally.  Unless you're government, then you're royalty.  You don't deserve the pay you're making.  You make way too much.  You should live in a small 1 room apartment like the soviets used to build.  Unless you have a family of 4 or larger, then you can have 2 bedrooms.  

You're such a greedy shit.  Sitting on your high horse judging what people should make while you yourself never take one second to realize you don't deserve anything either by your morality.  The hypocrisy you need to maintain to function during the day is just staggering to view.

BP will be civilly held responsible for cleanup costs.  So will the contracting company.  But the Gubmint needs to as well.  And shrill screeching... wow... I can't think of an insulting description for you low enough... fucktards will have to do... fucktards wanting revenge for their god, Gaia for an accident aren't helping!  I mean seriously.  I'd say grow a brain, but you're completely incapable of rational coherent thought that isn't screeching rage on the same level as pissed off camel spider being poked with a broom handle.

Shut the fuck up or be constructive for once in your life.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 5, 2010)

The T said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


He's going to make a good brown shirt incinerator guard.  That degree of hatred for his fellow man only comes from true belief in a rat is a cat is a dog is a boy.

I doubt he'd have his sleep disrupted as long as the slaughter was done for the sake of Gaia.

Climate Change Cargo Cultist.  

Anyone else notice all the more dangerous the attitude of the chicken littles becomes the more their science is totally debunked and more turn from the lie?

It was never about the environment... it's all about killing people who won't agree.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 5, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Yes, I think viewing pornography while at work is showing a willingness to break the rules or maybe a better description would be a sign that they suffer from weakness or lack of control or lack of the ability to do what is right and lack of respect for the people paying them to do a job....

this lack of the ability to do what is right, (not watch porn on your boss's dime) is a sign of weakness and can not be good for any company/business, private or gvt.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't disagree that this was an accident and there is blame all around but . . . if relief wells had been drilled along side/at the same time as the oil wells, wouldn't this accident be fixed by now and be much, much less serious?  Why weren't relief wells drilled from the beginning?  If gov didn't regulate relief wells - an obviously they didn't - why didn't BP have the common sense to do it?  It doesn't matter that the risk was 'one in a million', there is always a risk that a horrible event could occur.  Didn't BP ever stop to consider how they would fix a gusher if an accident occurred or did they just assume nothing would ever happen?  They gambled that it wouldn't happen, didn't drill relief wells (saving the big bucks, eh?) and now . . . . we are all losing.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 5, 2010)

Oil companies, that lease our land to drill in the sea, are required in every move they make for their business, to take precautions to not spoil the wildlife or hurt the people.

This oil, IS OUR OIL, and we lease the land to allow these companies to make billions and trillions off of US,

 the citizen who owns the oil...

and part of us allowing them to take our oil and make huge amounts of profits off of it, is their fiduciary responsibility to us, and our livelihood and that of Nature, not to spoil such with their actions of withdrawing the profitable oil.

I heard this on C-span yesterday.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Oil companies, that lease our land to drill in the sea, are required in every move they make for their business, to take precautions to not spoil the wildlife or hurt the people.
> 
> This oil, IS OUR OIL, and we lease the land to allow these companies to make billions and trillions off of US,
> 
> ...


So.... you want to form a government oil company to get the profits from the oil then?  Like France, Indonesia, Brazil, Mexico, Venezuela, Cuba and Russia?  What merry little socialists we could be then since we could undercut all real free market companies due to tax subsidies and drive all private oil industry away.

How's that serve us better as a nation?  All government oil companies are replete with the same incompetence, waste, fraud and unsafe practices that is a hallmark of almost every government program in existence because thy don't have to worry about the watchdog ever bothering them.


----------



## Samson (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Oil companies, that lease our land to drill in the sea, are required in every move they make for their business, to take precautions to not spoil the wildlife or hurt the people.
> 
> This oil, IS OUR OIL, and _*we lease the land*_ to allow these companies to make billions and trillions off of US,
> 
> ...



We do lease the "land" (the Outer Continental Shelf).

And the Government makes BILLION$ from those leases and royalties.

And the Government also charges oil companies to INSPECT offshore rigs!

And MMS has a budget of $6.3 million, a fraction of what is budgeted to run Salazar's Office, to study oil spill prevention.

So, after thep pay BILLION$ in leasing fees, Oil Companies are astonished to find that next to nothing has been spent planning for a spill.

As always, the Feds want their cake, and eat it too, and you are willing to let them get away with it.


----------

